# Sticky  ZENITH RAINBOW EL PRIMERO OVERVIEW: all the different models (1992-1999)



## sempervivens

*PART ONE: *

*ZENITH RAINBOW OVERVIEW*​
The Zenith Rainbow is a line of robust sports watches created by Zenith in 1992.

This overview is about the Rainbows with El Primero movements.

The Zenith Rainbow was named after a famous yacht: the Rainbow was a single masted racing sailboat built to certain specifications in 1934 to win the America's Cup (which was precisely what it did).









*Common features of all Zenith Rainbow El Primero's*:

All Rainbows have anti-reflective sapphire crystal and screw-down crown with crown protection and screw-down pushers









All Rainbows have a screwback engraved with silhouette of the legendary Rainbow yacht.









All Rainbows are 50 to 100 m water-resistant (Rainbows with diver's bezel are 100 m water-resistant, those with tachymeter bezel are 50 m water-resistant).

All Rainbows have either a diver's bezel (unidirectional rotating) or a bezel with engraved tachymeter.

Exceptions:

- there are a few models with diamond studded bezels (instead of a tachymeter on the bezel, these have a tachymeter on the dial).

- the Rainbow fly-back is an atypical Rainbow, intended for pilots: for that reason it has a bidirectional bezel, and it doesn't have a screw-down crown or pushers. On the back it hasn't got the Rainbow yacht, but the name 'Rainbow Fly-Back' (and a Zenith shield).

*A few* *more general observations*:

There seem to be many different models, but it basically comes down to two important lines: those with (fixed) tachymeter bezel, and those with (rotating) diver's bezel. The rest is mainly a variation of dials (white, black, blue) and case material (steel or gold).

Early Rainbows (1992-95) all mention on the caseback 'MODELE DEP.' (registered model).

Early Rainbow models (1992-95) use luminova instead of tritium as luminescent material for the dial markers. The Zenith Rainbow apparently was one of the first watches to use luminova (since this was only invented about the same time when the Rainbow was introduced).

Later Rainbow models (1996-99) used tritium, until the use of tritium was more or less "banned" around 1999; but then around 1999 the Rainbow series also ended.

Later Rainbows (1996-99) also have a tritium lume dot in the diver's bezels. The reason for this may be that the international standard for diver's watches, introduced in 1996, requires the diver's bezel to be visible in the dark.









*About the model numbers:*

The first part (two numbers) denote case and bracelet material e.g.:

01: steel case with leather band;
02: steel case with steel bracelet;
41: steel case with 18 K gold bezel on leather band;
53: steel case with 18 K gold bezel on steel bracelet;
58: steel case with 14 K gold bezel on steel bracelet;
60: 18 K gold case and bracelet;
30: 18 K gold case on leather band;

The second or middle part of the model number (four numbers) is about the model and dial. It is important to understand here that the last number of the middle part of the model number denotes the dial colour, and that _this number is only found in the catalogues, whereas the casebacks all have a "0" instead_.

E.g. catalogue reference 01.036*3*.400 has a white dial and ref. 01.036*2*.400 has a black dial, but the actual watches have the same back with number 01.036*0*.400.

Naturally this may lead to a lot of confusion. For instance Rössler has two pages on the Rainbow Primero's, showing about 7 different models, of which at least two are different from what I found in the catalogues (the only difference being the final number in the middle section, denoting the dial colour).

There may also be confusion regarding the few production numbers which are known: these probably refer to the production numbers of all the dial colours with that model number (ending in -0).

Another example about the middle part of the model number: 01.0463.400 is almost the same as the earlier model 01.0363.400, but with the addition of a telemeter around the dial. In this way, several models underwent small changes in 1996 and accordingly received new model numbers.

In general the later models (1996-99) saw a more abundant use of telemeters or tachymeters (now often in the shape of a rehaut around the dial) and used tritium instead of luminova.

From the few production numbers that are known, it is clear that all Rainbows were made in limited numbers (at the most a few thousand were made for each model).

A good example here is one of the main models, the 01.0360.400: produced in 1992/93, only 1660 pieces were made.

Now let's have a look at all the different models, starting with the introduction in 1992/93.

*The introduction of the Zenith Rainbow: the first Rainbows (1992/93)*


According to my research, the Zenith Rainbow was presented at the Basel fair in 1992.

Here is a copy of a page in a 1992 yearbook of fine watches which confirms this:









The text mentions (in Italian): "*A novelty of the Basel fair '92, the Zenith Rainbow ... will be available from next September onwards*" (annuario or yearbook 1992)

The 'first Rainbow', shown in the picture above, can be identified as the 53.0375.400 (or the 58.0375.400) (see below for more information on these models).

However the text mentions that there would be _three _different models available from September 1992 onwards: one in steel, one in gold and steel, and one in gold.

These would be available on a bracelet or a leather strap, the dial colours would be white or black for the steel model, blue or white for the steel and gold model, and ivory or black for the gold model.

In the following yearbook of the same series (1993) I found an illustration of the steel models with white and black dial:









In another yearbook which covers the period 1992/93, I found only one illustration; it is the same 'first Rainbow' as shown above (in stainless steel with gold diver's bezel and blue dial):









The Rainbow was received well. E.g. the readers of the German Chronos magazine in 1994 voted it 'the best chronograph' (before the Omega Speedmaster and the Rolex Daytona).









*THE EARLY YEARS (1992-1995) *

Zenith soon produced a variety of Rainbow models in steel, steel and gold, or pure gold.

*Stainless steel models:*

01.0363.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial; 50 m water resistant
02.0363.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; white dial; 50 m water resistant

02.0362.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; black dial; 50 m water resistant

Zenith has confirmed that the 01.0360.400 was produced in 1992/93 and only 1660 pieces were made.

I could not find a 01.0362.400 (black dial with leather band) in catalogs. According to the announcement in the 1992 yearbook, it would be available, but perhaps it was never made, and the black dial only came on a bracelet.

These are catalog illustrations from a French catalog pamphlet (1993):















The second page already shows a model of the next category:

*Steel and gold models:*

41.0363.400 steel case with 18 K gold tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial; 50 m water resistant
53.0363.400 steel case with 18 K gold tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; white dial; 50 m water resistant

41.0375.400 steel case with 18 K gold rotating diver's bezel; leather band; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
53.0375.400 steel case with 18 K gold diver's bezel; steel bracelet; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant

58.0375.400 steel case with 14 K gold rotating diver's bezel; steel bracelet; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant

41.0373.400 steel case with 18 K gold rotating diver's bezel; leather band; white dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
53.0373.400 steel case with 18 K gold rotating diver's bezel; steel bracelet; white dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant

This is a 1993 German pamphlet catalog illustration of a few of these models (also including an all gold Rainbow hovering over them):









The following pages are from a French pamphlet catalog (1993):





















In the last illustration above, we suddenly find a black model with diver's bezel, which had not been announced in 1992: it was probably made in 1993. It should have been in the previous section of 'stainless steel models':

01.0372.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel; leather band; black dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
02.0372.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel; steel bracelet; black dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant

A 1994 French pamphlet catalog also shows this model, together with some further additions to the Rainbow series, which are apparently ladies models (since they feature diamonds)









I will also include here the other illustrations in the 1994 pamphlet showing older models which we've already mentioned and seen above:















Here are the details of the Rainbows with diamonds:

51.0369.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel with 58 diamonds; steel bracelet; white dial with tachymeter; 50 m water resistant

(the other one is a completely gold model 

*Gold models*

70.0369.400 (18 K) gold case and bracelet; gold bezel with 58 diamonds; white dial with tachymeter; 50 m water resistant

60.0364.400 (18 K) gold case and bracelet; tachymeter bezel; white dial; 50 m water resistant
60.0362.400 (18 K) gold case and bracelet; tachymeter bezel; black dial; 50 m water resistant

Zenith has communicated that there were 600 made of the 60.0360.400 between 1992 and '98. This may include both white and black dials.

We have seen an illustration of the all gold Rainbow with white dial in the 1993 German catalog (see above).

I found the black dial in the 1998 catalog, which also features the same gold models on a leather band:

30.0364.400 (18 K) gold case; tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial; 50 m water resistant
30.0362.400 (18 K) gold case; tachymeter bezel; leather band; black dial; 50 m water resistant

Here is an illustration from the 1998 catalog:









With these we have actually reached 1998 and so we are already in:

*THE LATER YEARS (1996-1999)


Stainless steel models:*

01.0463.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant
02.0463.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; white dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant

02.0462.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; black dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant
(same as with the earlier version of this model, I could not find the black dial combined with leather band in catalogs: it is possible that the version with black dial only came on a bracelet).

01.0472.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel (now with lume dot); leather band; black dial with tachymeter rehaut (instead of tachymeter on the dial); 100 m water resistant
02.0472.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel with lume dot; steel bracelet; black dial with tachymeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant

01.0480.405 steel case with rotating bidirectional bezel with lume dot and first twenty minutes in red; leather band; black dial (with coloured minute counter) with telemeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant (note: 'Fly-back')
02.0480.405 steel case with rotating bidirectional bezel with lume dot and first twenty minutes in red; steel bracelet; black dial (with coloured minute counter) with telemeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant (note: 'Fly-back')
02.0470.405 steel case with rotating bidirectional bezel with lume dot; steel bracelet; black dial with telemeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant (note: 'Fly-back')

The first Rainbow Fly-Backs (with the colourful dial, made in 1997) came on a leather strap. It has a cal 405 and uses tritium. The black Fly-Back was made in 1999; it has a cal 405 Z; some use luminova others tritium.
Production numbers of the Rainbow Fly-Back: 900 pieces on leather band, 4850 pieces on steel bracelet and 4100 of the black version.

02.0471.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel with lume dot; steel bracelet; mango dial with tachymeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant

There were only 470 made of the 'mango' Rainbow ca. 1999; it is a well-known model.

01/02.0461.400/01 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet or leather band; white and grey dial; 50 m water resistant
01/02.0461.400/71 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet or leather band; blue and black dial; 50 m water resistant
These were the last additions to the Rainbow series. For an unknown reason Zenith added numbers after the model number to denote the two different dials, instead of changing the middle part of the number (e.g. Zenith could have numbered them 01/02.0461.400 and 01/02.464.400).

Here are some catalog illustrations of the above mentioned models.

These are from a 1998 catalog, a 2000/2001 yearbook, and a 2000 catalog:















































*Steel and gold models:*

These are almost exactly the same models as in the early years, with minor modifications : diver Rainbows now use tritium for the dial markers and have a tritium dot in the bezel; Rainbows with engraved tachymeter bezel now have a telemeter around the dial as well (the model with diamonds remained the same).

41.0473.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel (rotating diver's bezel with lume dot); leather band; white dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
53.0473.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel (rotating diver's bezel with lume dot); steel bracelet; white dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
41.0475.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel (rotating diver's bezel with lume dot); leather band; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
53.0475.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel (rotating diver's bezel with lume dot); steel bracelet; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
53.0463.400 steel case with 18 K gold tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; white dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant
41.0463.400 steel case with 18 K gold tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant
51.0369.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel with 58 diamonds; steel bracelet; white dial with tachymeter; 50 m water resistant

Here are a few catalog illustrations (from a 1998 catalog):















That's it.

If you have any remarks, corrections and/or further information with catalogue illustrations, you are invited to post it here!









*PART TWO:

SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

​You're all invited to share pictures and experiences of your Zenith Rainbow.

I'll start with mine:










Zenith El Primero Rainbow ca. 1993 ref. 58-0370-400 (or taking into account the dial colour, it should be ref. 58-0375-400)









A rare, early version with 14 K bezel.









No Zenith logo inside the caseback: I take this as another indication of an early production.
























Bracelet on mine is not original, but I could not be bothered less: it looks almost the same (and I've read that the original bracelets are a bit difficult).









The '.swiss made.' at the bottom of the dial indicates the use of luminova.









It still glows well, although the watch is about 21 years old (in the long run, luminova is certainly better than tritium).









As I don't use it for swimming, I usually keep the pushers unscrewed!


----------



## D N Ravenna

Super! Thanks for the excellent post!

:-!

Dan


----------



## Veritas99

Thank you for such an informative post...The Rainbows were a great line.

To add photos of a few models that you mention, but don't show. Here are the later fixed bezel Rainbows:









And my favorite (because I own it ), the "mango" Rainbow (which Rossler says was produced in a run of 470).


















Finally, here are some price lists for the Rainbow line in 1999 and 2000:

1999:








2000:


----------



## Ray916MN

Great post!

Here's my Rainbow Flyback


----------



## kesharoo

*Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

|>|>


----------



## ConElPueblo

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



kesharoo said:


> |>|>


...Could you please edit your reply to _not _include all of the (lovely) photos? It's a bit of a hassle to load and scroll through.

Sempervivens; what a great post. One wonders what the motivation and inspiration behind the line was? My take is that Zenith wanted a slice of the Rolex Daytona cake, which they for some years had delivered the ingredients for in the first place. I find myself warming to the (a bit dated-looking) line of sporty Zeniths.


----------



## sempervivens

D N Ravenna said:


> Super! Thanks for the excellent post!
> 
> :-!
> 
> Dan


You got it. I've just spent most of my weekend on this.



Veritas99 said:


> Thank you for such an informative post...The Rainbows were a great line.
> 
> To add photos of a few models that you mention, but don't show. Here are the later fixed bezel Rainbows:
> 
> And my favorite (because I own it ), the "mango" Rainbow (which Rossler says was produced in a run of 470).
> 
> Finally, here are some price lists for the Rainbow line in 1999 and 2000:
> 
> 1999:
> 
> 2000:


Thanks Mike, also for the additional catalog information. I've added the catalog illustrations of the mango Rainbow and the 01/02.0461.400 to the original post.





Ray916MN said:


> Great post!
> 
> Here's my Rainbow Flyback



Thanks Ray. That is a beautiful Fly-Back !




kesharoo said:


> *Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*
> 
> |>|>




Thank you! But could you please remove the repetition of the entire original post from your reply? ;-)




ConElPueblo said:


> ...
> 
> Sempervivens; what a great post. One wonders what the motivation and inspiration behind the line was? My take is that Zenith wanted a slice of the Rolex Daytona cake, which they for some years had delivered the ingredients for in the first place. I find myself warming to the (a bit dated-looking) line of sporty Zeniths.




Thanks! I agree, certain bits may have been inspired by the Rolex Cosmograph Daytona. But the Zenith El Primero Rainbow has its own, beautiful and original design, and it has the original El Primero movement b-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Done (by the moderator).

Fantastic post, sempervivens! This deserves a sticky (I will wait until the discussion has slowed down a little). Until then, what about the "Elite Rainbows"?! ;-)

(Not that I wish to sound greedy, of course.....!)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Acme

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Excellent post indeed! Thanks as well for the Sticky!

May I add a few pictures: 53.0475.400 With lume dot, cca 1997.









And the Black Flyback, my current favourite!









As You can see, the FlyBack also has different clasp.

Regards, Acme


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



Hartmut Richter said:


> Done (by the moderator).
> 
> Fantastic post, sempervivens! This deserves a sticky (I will wait until the discussion has slowed down a little). Until then, what about the "Elite Rainbows"?! ;-)
> 
> (Not that I wish to sound greedy, of course.....!)
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks, Hartmut!



Acme said:


> Excellent post indeed! Thanks as well for the Sticky!
> 
> May I add a few pictures: 53.0475.400 With lume dot, ca 1997.
> 
> And the Black Flyback, my current favourite!
> 
> As You can see, the FlyBack also has different clasp.
> 
> Regards, Acme


Thank you, also for sharing that wonderful pair of Rainbows!

One should always keep learning: I have seen examples of the 53.0475.400 that clearly mention 'T swiss made T' on the dial. For yours, I don't see the 'T swiss made T'. Do you think it uses tritium or luminova? There is a simple test to determine this: tritium glows in the dark independently of previous exposure to light (but after 17 years, it must have become weak); whereas luminova will only glow in the dark after it has been exposed to light.

Another possibility is that your 53.0475.400 is actually a 53.0375.400 with a new bezel insert: because the date wheel is white, which is a characteristic of the 53.0375.400, whereas the 53.0475.400 has a blue date wheel. The back looks polished: can you still read the reference number? Your watch may be older than you thought, it may be one of the first Rainbows!

But the black Fly-Back apparently uses luminova, since it mentions '. swiss made .'. The other Fly-Backs mention 'T swiss made T', for tritium.


----------



## Acme

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Excellent observations!

Tha blue dial watch indeed has a replacement bezel, and the case is polished. Unfortunately I cannot read the case number.

It is tritium, but strangely enough not signed "T- swiss made -T". Maybe mine is also a 53.0375.400?

The FlyBack is definitely Luminova, but searching the Internet I found quite a number of black FlyBack not marked to use tritium. Is it possible, that these are later (post-1999) models?

By the way: can anyone confirm these production numbers on FlyBack: "_The color model was delivered to 900 pieces on leather strap, 4850 pieces on steel bracelet and 4100 pieces on black steel."_

Regards,

Acme



sempervivens said:


> Another possibility is that your 53.0475.400 is actually a 53.0375.400 with a new bezel insert: because the date wheel is white, which is a characteristic of the 53.0375.400, whereas the 53.0475.400 has a blue date wheel. The back looks polished: can you still read the reference number? Your watch may be older than you thought, it may be one of the first Rainbows!
> 
> The Fly-Back clearly uses luminova, since it mentions '. swiss made .'. Other Fly-Backs mention 'T swiss made T', indicating the use of tritium. So apparently even after 1996, Zenith still used luminova for some Rainbows.


----------



## Hessu

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



sempervivens said:


> All Rainbows are 50 to 100 m water-resistant (Rainbows with diver's bezel are 100 m water-resistant, those with tachymeter bezel are 50 m water-resistant).


Fantastic opening Sempers, concrats from that. Like to add, that the upper statement is only about Rainbow El Primeros. Elite divers are with 200m water resistance, otherways they would not be real diver's watches at all.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



Acme said:


> By the way: can anyone confirm these production numbers on FlyBack: "_The color model was delivered to 900 pieces on leather strap, 4850 pieces on steel bracelet and 4100 pieces on black steel."_


??? I have never seen one on a black steel bracelet. Maybe the newer Defy or the new Rainbow Stratos.....?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



Acme said:


> Excellent observations!
> 
> Tha blue dial watch indeed has a replacement bezel, and the case is polished. Unfortunately I cannot read the case number.
> 
> It is tritium, but strangely enough not signed "T- swiss made -T". Maybe mine is also a 53.0375.400?
> 
> The FlyBack is definitely Luminova, but searching the Internet I found quite a number of black FlyBack not marked to use tritium. Is it possible, that these are later (post-1999) models?
> 
> By the way: can anyone confirm these production numbers on FlyBack: "_The color model was delivered to 900 pieces on leather strap, 4850 pieces on steel bracelet and 4100 pieces on black steel."_
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Acme


Thanks Acme! I think it is a 53.0375.400, seeing the white date wheel, and since you can confirm that the bezel has been replaced. If the dial is not marked 'T swiss made T', it shouldn't have tritium, but the lume dot in the bezel probably is tritium. Did you test the dial by keeping it in the dark for a longer time?

As for the black Fly-Back, I found confirmation that it was produced in 1999. That explains why it uses luminova: around 1999 the whole watch-industry switched to luminova. I also found the source of the production numbers you mention, it is a translation of this page: https://sites.google.com/site/zenithistoric/la-rainbow. These production numbers are probably reliable, I added them to the post. Thanks again.



Hessu said:


> Fantastic opening Sempers, concrats from that. Like to add, that the upper statement is only about Rainbow El Primeros. Elite divers are with 200m water resistance, otherways they would not be real diver's watches at all.


Thanks Hessu! Obviously my post is only about the El Primero Rainbows, and perhaps it's good to mention here that the Elite Rainbows are 200 m water-resistant. Still, although 200 m is more common for a diver's watch, 100 m is enough to qualify as a 'real diver's watch' according to the international standard for diver's watches.



Hartmut Richter said:


> ??? I have never seen one on a black steel bracelet. Maybe the newer Defy or the new Rainbow Stratos.....?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


It is a poor 'google translation' of the above-mentioned French site: 'black steel' refers to the Rainbow Fly-Back version with black dial on steel bracelet.


----------



## Acme

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

My mistake, the blue dial watch is also Luminova, only it glows much weaker than the FlyBack. According to this the blue is significantly older than the FB, so yes, mine is also an early example of Rainbow family, with a later bezel! (The bezel is also Luminova by the way).

Regards,

Acme



sempervivens said:


> Thanks Acme! I think it is a 53.0375.400, seeing the white date wheel, and since you can confirm that the bezel has been replaced. If the dial is not marked 'T swiss made T', it shouldn't have tritium, but the lume dot in the bezel probably is tritium. Did you test the dial by keeping it in the dark for a longer time?


----------



## Hessu

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



sempervivens said:


> Thanks Hessu! Obviously my post is only about the El Primero Rainbows, and perhaps it's good to mention here that the Elite Rainbows are 200 m water-resistant. Still, although 200 m is more common for a diver's watch, 100 m is enough to qualify as a 'real diver's watch' according to the international standard for diver's watches.


Yeah OK, just saw pics about Elite models in the adds of the thread. So I pointed out the difference between EP and Elite models, to eliminate confusion.

No, it does not. The water-resistance is specified in DIN (Deutsche Industrial Norm). 
For watches there are 3 classes:
1) Water-resistant (= Water-resistant 30m) for splash protection. Watch is tested for 10 seconds in pressure of 3 atm. You can't swim with this.
2) Water-resistant 100m for swimproof watches. Watch is tested for 10 seconds in pressure of 10 atm. You swim but you can't dive with equipment.
3) Water-resistant 200m (or more) for diveproof watches.Watch is tested 30 seconds in pressure of 20 atm. You can dive with equipment. This test is usually done by watchmakers with tester like Witschi ALC 2000 with 10 atm and 60 seconds test time.

There is a huge difference between tests 2 and 3.


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



Hessu said:


> Yeah OK, just saw pics about Elite models in the adds of the thread. So I pointed out the difference between EP and Elite models, to eliminate confusion.
> 
> No, it does not. The water-resistance is specified in DIN (Deutsche Industrial Norm).
> For watches there are 3 classes:
> 1) Water-resistant (= Water-resistant 30m) for splash protection. Watch is tested for 10 seconds in pressure of 3 atm. You can't swim with this.
> 2) Water-resistant 100m for swimproof watches. Watch is tested for 10 seconds in pressure of 10 atm. You swim but you can't dive with equipment.
> 3) Water-resistant 200m (or more) for diveproof watches.Watch is tested 30 seconds in pressure of 20 atm. You can dive with equipment. This test is usually done by watchmakers with tester like Witschi ALC 2000 with 10 atm and 60 seconds test time.
> 
> There is a huge difference between tests 2 and 3.


I know that. Like I said, I was referring to the _international standard for diver's watches_.



> A *diving watch, also commonly referred to as a diver's or dive watch, is a watch designed for underwater diving that features, as a minimum, a water resistance greater than 1.0 MPa (10 atm), the equivalent of 100 m (330 ft). *


 (You can read it here: Diving watch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Further on in the article, you can read:



> *ISO 6425 standard for diving watches*
> 
> The standards and features for diver's watches are regulated by the International Organization for Standardization in the ISO 6425 standard.
> 
> Besides water resistance standards to *a minimum of 100 m depth rating* ISO 6425 also provides minimum requirements for mechanical diver's watches


Again, apparently 100 m water-resistance is enough as a minimum to qualify as a diver's watch according to the international standard (ISO 6425).


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



Hessu said:


> Yeah OK, just saw pics about Elite models in the adds of the thread. So I pointed out the difference between EP and Elite models, to eliminate confusion.


I'm afraid you are creating more confusion instead of eliminating it :-d

My post was only about the El Primero Rainbow's and I made that pretty clear from the outset.

The three-handed Rainbow which you see in one of the illustrations, is not an Elite.









Note that this is not an advertisement, but a page from a yearbook of fine watches '92. 
The three-handed Rainbow which you see, is not an Elite, but has an ETA movement.
The "Elite" movement was only launched in '94 and in the beginning was called the "6 series" and only used for gold watches. So you'd have to wait until 1997/98, before there were any Elite Rainbows.


----------



## BRIAN 3019 PHF

Beautifully executed very informative thank you sempervivens


----------



## sempervivens

BRIAN 3019 PHF said:


> Beautifully executed very informative thank you sempervivens


Thanks Brian!


----------



## sempervivens

*Zenith Elite Rainbows*



sempervivens said:


> The "Elite" movement was only launched in '94 and in the beginning was called the "6 series" and only used for gold watches. So you'd have to wait until 1997/98, before there were any Elite Rainbows.


The Elite Rainbows in the 1998 catalog:


----------



## Veritas99

*Re: Zenith Elite Rainbows*

Might as well put the rest of the Rainbow Elites in this thread too. Here's the catalog shot from 1999. I think it's interesting (and perhaps in error) that the two-tone with white dial has the inverted star and doesn't say Elite on its dial like it does in 1998. Unlike the others, it also says "Automatic 670."










By 2000, the catalog only has the black & mango dials shown above.

I don't know the production numbers, but the model numbers are:
53.0475.670 - Two-tone with blue dial & bezel
53.0473.670 - Two-tone with white dial & blue bezel
02.0473.670 - SS with white dial & black bezel
02.0472.670 - SS with black dial & bezel (1998)
02.0471.670/21 - SS with black dial & bezel (1999/2000) 
02.0471.670/74 - SS with mango dial, Arabic numerals & black bezel


----------



## abzack

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Thank you for this informative post Sempervivens! Based on your information and specifically reference this catalog illustration...










...I was able to finally make an informed purchase. Its not perfect, an 02.370.400 sans stainless steel bracelet with signs of use, but I think I did well. I questioned the white date wheel until I saw the above illustration. Based on that and the information in your post, I'm guessing its a 1994 model.










I'll post more when it arrives. Cheers!


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



abzack said:


> Thank you for this informative post Sempervivens! Based on your information and specifically reference this catalog illustration... ...I was able to finally make an informed purchase. Its not perfect, an 02.370.400 sans stainless steel bracelet with signs of use, but I think I did well. I questioned the white date wheel until I saw the above illustration. Based on that and the information in your post, I'm guessing its a 1994 model.
> 
> I'll post more when it arrives. Cheers!


Congratulations. I like the white date wheels of the early Rainbows, and the arrow-shaped hour markers filled with luminova b-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

As promised, thread has been stickied (or "stuck"?!) at last.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## abzack

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*



sempervivens said:


> Congratulations. I like the white date wheels of the early Rainbows, and the arrow-shaped hour markers filled with luminova b-)


Thanks SV. It arrived just this afternoon...


----------



## crconsulting

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Nice Post and great reading! Thanks...

Haven't posted in a while but still enjoying both of mine ;-)


----------



## rainbowfix

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Thanks for this great post. Now I know my color rainbow with leather band 900made n my black rainbow 4100 made. Love both of them.
Both luminova...


----------



## Davy911

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Heres mine which is currently being serviced I love it.


----------



## Seelanne

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Congratulations and many-many thanks to sempervivens for this absolut great thread and this "hommage" to - in my opinion - the finest and best looking watch ever, the unbelievable Rainbow.

One question to the Rainbow-"Professionals" here: Most of the Rainbows - and Zenith in general - got on their backside the usual items "zenith" "xxmeters" "swiss made" and so on. But some of them (so as Acme's beautiful blue Chrono) seem to have only the Rainbow-Logo and the Word "Rainbow", the other things are missing.

The resaon isn't clear to me: Apparently it has nothing to do with the year of production.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Acme has already replied to that: the case is polished, as a result the model number etc. was polished away (see https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zeni...models-1992-1999-a-1028001-2.html#post7810011)


----------



## Seelanne

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*



sempervivens said:


> Acme has already replied to that: the case is polished, as a result the model number etc. was polished away (see https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zeni...models-1992-1999-a-1028001-2.html#post7810011)


ah, thanks and sorry, i missed this.


----------



## achilles

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Hi Folks,

After months of researching, scouting and talking to some of you here, I am immensely pleased and proud to say my first Zenith arrived today from a dealership in Madrid, ES. I had to give up some of my watches in my collection to make this happen, and I am so glad I did it finally. When a pristine and like-new El Primero Rainbow 53.0363.400 popped up, I couldn't resist and knew this is my watch. After some enquiries and negotiations, it is in my hands now!

Watch doesn't come with much papers, but it has been inspected and checked over by dealer's watchmaker and comes with their 1-year warranty.
Some quick pictures taken right after unpacking. Please let me know what you all think...


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Congratulations!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Congratulations, it looks very nice, and with original bracelet. A rare beauty. Interesting also that you spotted a difference between the 1993 and 1994 edition of this same watch: in the catalogs for 1993 and 1994 one can see that the 1994 edition doesn't have the seconds marks on the date window. Since the difference does exist in actual watches as well, it is not a mistake in the catalogs. Yours must be from 1993 then, one of the first Zenith Rainbows, and in cracking condition.


----------



## achilles

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Thanks Hartmut & sempervivens!

Really liking this beauty....and happy to own a classic with the legendary EP movement! I am sure this piece will give me many years of enjoyment and pleasure whenever I put it on my wrist. :-!

Now to size the bracelet. Is it simple screw type to remove the links? Do I unscrew on both sides of the link? :think:


----------



## fillic

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Decided to replace my 18K Rolex Daytona (with Zenith movement) that was stolen (along with others) with this Zenith 18K Rainbow. Love it!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*

Good choice - get the original wherever you can!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## achilles

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*



fillic said:


> Decided to replace my 18K Rolex Daytona (with Zenith movement) that was stolen (along with others) with this Zenith 18K Rainbow. Love it!


Good choice! It's a beauty...:-!

I have the Rolex Daytona in my collection, but I find myself admiring the classic Zenith Rainbow more. I own the 18k/Steel version and I love it!
It's definitely a permanent member of my collection.


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*



fillic said:


> Decided to replace my 18K Rolex Daytona (with Zenith movement) that was stolen (along with others) with this Zenith 18K Rainbow. Love it!


Beautiful, a ref. 30.0364.400. One we don't see often. Thank you for sharing. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Resurrecting this thread with my 02.0463.400, a live specimen of which doesn't seem to have appeared in this thread yet (but apologies for the crappy phone-cam pics):


----------



## SOG

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Really nice info, I have always wanted to get a Rainbow, but somehow end up getting the Chronograph. (I meant ChronoMaster)

And there was a while I got confused with the older series of Rainbow and the De Luca.


----------



## Watchfreek

I was curious how the movement of my 02.464.0400 above performs after sitting idle in the watch box for over ten years (i supect it could be up to 13 years, since i moved on to other styles of watches). It has never been serviced since i purchased it new in 2001and only worn very sparingly in the first couple of years. 

To my surprise, the watch has only lost 1 second in the past 36+hrs (about 1/4 of the time on my wrist and the rest with the dial up) - gotto love these amazing 36,000 vph movements!


----------



## achilles

To me, this watch is a classic. Wear it well. I have 2 Rainbows in my collection, and they are my permanent additions as I was fortunate to purchase them in mint condition with all provenance. Gotta love the high beat sound!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

I was actually thinking of getting rid of mine since it was getting zero wrist time and it doesn't really suit my taste anymore (more into larger, more rugged watches these days). Then i found out about how special the movement is (i didn't really care enough to find out when i bought it - i just knew it was one that is the base for the one used by Daytonas). Now I've rediscoverd a new appreciation for the watch and starting to find the smaller case is growing on me again. The sound of the 36k beats is just insane!


----------



## achilles

That's exactly what got me into the Zenith Rainbows and I am a big fan now! And besides I discovered 40mm is my sweet spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Somebody mentioned that the 18 K gold Rainbows do not have a screwback but a press back.

This is true. Here is a random example :









Still it is 50 m water resistant.


----------



## Takashi78

Rainbow remains my favorite of the Zenith brand.


----------



## ovalglow

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Hi, I also have the 02.0463.400 model. It's a beautiful watch. I feel like it's the closest I'll get to a Daytona for a long time. Question for you... maybe you don't know. When I hand wind the watch, the crown seems to occasionally "slip" as I'm winding. It's kind of worrying. I know I should take it in, but I was wondering if you (or anyone here) knows if this is something common with the El Primero movement. Do I just need a service? Or could this be a more serious problem? Thanks!


----------



## Watchfreek

Unfortunately mine had those symptoms shortly before it failed to wind completely. Apparently a broken "pallet fork" was the issue (?). I'd suggest not winding it anymore and getting a competent watchmaker look at it, in case it can be saved.


----------



## Acme

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Another addition to this superb thread:

















This one also brings up some questions:

- Case Nr. dates the watch to the early years, but it features a Telemater scale. What do You think?
- The previous owner claimed the watch to be purchased from a store in 2004, meaning it was NOS at that time. Is it a common thing?

Thanks for any feedback,

Acme


----------



## Watchfreek

Perhaps the dial was replaced? The clasp design may also indicates that it is an earlier model. Mine purchased new around 2000 has an uodated 400Z caliber, the rotor has a logo (albeit the old design, not the current star), has a hidden style clasp and od course the telemeter. Nice pick up nonetheless.


----------



## sempervivens

Nice one, thank you for posting. You are right, the telemeter as well as the black date ring belong to the later model. 

So either during service the date ring and the dial including telemeter were renewed, or the back has been been switched.


----------



## Acme

Thanks for the comments!

I don't know about such reapirs. The watch was recently serviced, keeps good time too. No sign of damage whatsoever.

Earlier in this post there are catalog-shots of an early model featuring a black date ring, but I can't make out if there is a Telemeter ring on the picture.

The dial is separate from the Telemeter ring, as it is clearly visible in this internet-found picture (black dial switched to white):









I don't know why would someone replace the caseback, as it is the least likely part of the watch to get damaged. I also doubt that Zenith would provide a caseback with the wrong numbers.

Still a mistery to me, but I wear it happily anyway 



sempervivens said:


> Nice one, thank you for posting. You are right, the telemeter as well as the black date ring belong to the later model.
> 
> So either during service the date ring and the dial including telemeter were renewed, or the back has been been switched.


----------



## sempervivens

You're right, this is one early model which already had the date ring in the colour of the dial (at least some had, maybe some didn't). 

Then only the telemeter-rehaut is a later addition.

That picture which you found of a white dial with black telemeter and black date ring (not a good combination btw) does show that it is easy to add the telemeter.


----------



## Watchfreek

Mine's currently fully dismantled, for repairs and a long overdue service. Maybe I can ask the watchmaker if the rehaut can easily be added (or removed) without changing the dial. At one point, I liked the look of it without the rehaut - cleaner dial. Not so sure now. The watchmaker mentioned that he's seen a number of Zeniths with broken dial stems while servicing them (including mine, for no apparent reason at all) so it maybe likely that ACME's had some replacements and upgrades done at some stage.

I finally had the stuck (rusted) lug pin drilled out and lugs refinished. Now using regular spring bars. Quite pleased to finally have an option to put a strap on it. This is it just before it went in for the repairs, enjoy:


----------



## Acme

Watchfreek said:


> Mine's currently fully dismantled, for repairs and a long overdue service. Maybe I can ask the watchmaker if the rehaut can easily be added (or removed) without changing the dial.


Great idea, thank You for the help!

The leather strap really suits the Rainbow, excellent choice with Your watch too! I wonder how mine would look with a black rubber strap...

Best Regards,

Acme


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks for the comps Acme. The bracelet seems a little old school to me now so I'm happy with the strap. A black rubber with your black dial should make it even more modern. Perhaps a smooth plain one might do. Something like an isofrane may work but maybe a bit overboard for this style of watch. Just my opinion of course. Post pics and good luck with the lug pins. Hope you'll have better luck than me but at this age, you'll never know.


----------



## viperx71111

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Excellent post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Acme

Update.

I settled with the black rubber, it looks really sporty  The pins were quite loose already, they were rather easy to remove, too easy even. I will replace them, but now I'm happy with the now looks!

Here is a wrist-shot.









Happy New Year,

Acme


----------



## achilles

Looks fantastic, Acme and that is a solid piece. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Watchfreek said:


> Mine's currently fully dismantled, for repairs and a long overdue service. Maybe I can ask the watchmaker if the rehaut can easily be added (or removed) without changing the dial. At one point, I liked the look of it without the rehaut - cleaner dial. Not so sure now. The watchmaker mentioned that he's seen a number of Zeniths with broken dial stems while servicing them (including mine, for no apparent reason at all) so it maybe likely that ACME's had some replacements and upgrades done at some stage.
> 
> I finally had the stuck (rusted) lug pin drilled out and lugs refinished. Now using regular spring bars. Quite pleased to finally have an option to put a strap on it. This is it just before it went in for the repairs, enjoy:
> 
> View attachment 10278762


I love this watch. The brown leather strap gives it a completely different classic look!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

If the Bezel has the "Luminous Dot" and is a blue dial, the reference is 15/53/0475.400. I own one as well and it is a beautiful watch even though it is 18 years old.


----------



## CTesta

Fantastic Overview. You went to a lot of trouble to scan everything in from the older catalogues!


----------



## efauser

Very informative thread. I have been looking at a 53.0370.400 but have a question regarding the difference between it and the 53.0375.400 in the catalog. The last number of the middle 4 should be the dial color, correct? The catalog shows no 0370, only 0375. What did I miss in the OP?
Here's the 53.0370.400


----------



## sempervivens

efauser said:


> Very informative thread. I have been looking at a 53.0370.400 but have a question regarding the difference between it and the 53.0375.400 in the catalog. The last number of the middle 4 should be the dial color, correct? The catalog shows no 0370, only 0375. What did I miss in the OP?
> Here's the 53.0370.400


What you missed on page 1:

*About the model numbers:

...

*It is important to understand here that the last number of the middle part of the model number denotes the dial colour, and that _this number is only found in the catalogues, whereas the casebacks all have a "0" instead. 
__E.g. catalogue reference 01.036*3*.400 has a white dial and ref. 01.036*2*.400 has a black dial, but the actual watches have the same back with number 01.0360.400._


----------



## efauser

sempervivens said:


> What you missed on page 1:
> 
> *About the model numbers:
> 
> ...
> 
> *It is important to understand here that the last number of the middle part of the model number denotes the dial colour, and that _this number is only found in the catalogues, whereas the casebacks all have a "0" instead.
> __E.g. catalogue reference 01.036*3*.400 has a white dial and ref. 01.036*2*.400 has a black dial, but the actual watches have the same back with number 01.0360.400._


Thank you. I did miss that.


----------



## skx389

*Re: PART TWO: SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*



Davy911 said:


> Heres mine which is currently being serviced I love it.


Omg, what a beautiful piece. Darn, now I want one 

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papavero

bad. I can not post photos of my Zenith Rainbow because I have messages! the next one! Hello guys!


----------



## Watchfreek

Acme said:


> Great idea, thank You for the help!
> 
> The leather strap really suits the Rainbow, excellent choice with Your watch too! I wonder how mine would look with a black rubber strap...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Acme


Apologies for the late reply ACME. As you might have read, I've had a lot of troubles getting my watch back in order until now so only just had the opportunity to chat with the watchmaker about the rehaut (instead arguing and abusing him!).

Firstly, I took a closer look at your watch and noticed the dial also belongs to the later models, like mine (absence of applied markers at 3, 6 & 9) so it is likely that both the dial and telemeter rehaut were retrofitted together. The second watch you posted is definitely one with the older dials as indicated by the additional applied markers, as well as the "Swiss Made" text being covered by the rehaut at 6 - with the newer dials, the "swiss made" text can still be seen.

My watchmaker was unsure if retrofitting the rehaut on the older dials could done without modification because, according to him, there should be stems under the rehaut that fits into holes on dial. Perhaps they just cut off the stems and stuck the rehaut on.

Although he was not speaking from actual experience working on the older models, he questioned whether the rehaut could be fitted into the earlier cases because of a possible difference in the distance between the dial and crystal, but clearly as the second watch you posted (and assuming your case actually belongs to an early model) proves that it is possible - so maybe a moot point.

As I mentioned earlier, your movement (cal.400) is probably more commonly found in the earlier models, hence also the caseback (however there may have been a period of overlap when they changed over to the 400Z - perhaps the experts can confirm this).

My guess is therefore the watch was an earlier model but with a new dial/rehaut assembly retrofitted and unlikely it left the factory like that.

The watchmaker also mentioned that he's seen a few Zeniths (not necessarily Rainbows) with broken dial stems (for unknown reasons), that required new dials or repairs, which could explain why the dial was changed on yours. Therefore the story about it being NOS, and came as is from the dealer, is questionable.


----------



## tegee26

The El Primero is the next one on my list once I sell my two Breitlings. These are just too stunning not to have one in my collection. Great thread!


----------



## Vural

Excellent Classic watch.


----------



## gavros89

Hello to everyone,

Great post. I have one question. In the beginning of the post there is a section " *About the model numbers"* and somewhere further it says "_The second or middle part of the model number (four numbers) is about the model and dial. It is important to understand here that the last number of the middle part of the model number denotes the dial colour, and that __this number is only found in the catalogues, *whereas the casebacks all have a "0" instead*."
_The question is the following : If someone comes across a watch where on the caseback the middle number does NOT end in 0 but instead in 1 (ex 01.*0471*.400) does this mean that the particular watch could in fact be a fake?
Thank you all


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. I would not think that a model with a "0471" is_ per se_ a fake - it would depend on what the watch looks like and is powered by. A true fake would have an inferior movement, probably a generic but similar looking case, etc. Two identical watches of which the one with "0470" is genuine and the other merely differs by having an "0471" would not make the latter a fake.

Some pictures would definitely help us to be sure.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Shalako

Glad to see the Zenith Rainbow collection getting some well deserved attention, when you see how much Zenith Daytona's fetch these days I'm always surprised at how good value these old models are. Here's my Zenith Rainbow 'Mango' dial, one of just 470 and one of the most eye catching.


----------



## achilles

Congrats! The Zenith EP Mango is always a beauty and a sight to behold.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

If I ever get a "Rainbow", it will probably be that one!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## loukikymu

Thanks, very informative thread! It's getting difficult to find these lately.


----------



## battman

These are getting harder to find. I think they have a great story and heritage. I am looking for an 02.0461.400 or 02.0460.400 for my collection.


----------



## markb2000

Historic thread. Thank you.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Here's a pic of my new 02.0480.405.bourbon.....yes, it's a rare reference 😉


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

I posted a very short review of my new 02.0480.405, which can be found here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/drea...w-flyback-greatlakeswatch-review-4869937.html


----------



## grifball

This thread is super helpful. I've been enjoying the heck out of my El Primero since I got it a couple weeks ago.
Went to change the bracelet out and try it on a strap and didn't realize the freaking end links were pins instead of spring bars, too. 

I guess I'll just have to be careful pushing em out.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

Fantastic thread. Thanks to the OP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mercurynfo

Super useful thread with the historical info and ref# listing.

After years of refusing my dad's offers to take his Rainbow Flyback, I finally did accept his generational hand down in 2012 timeframe. I've been wearing ever since. Full service done in 2018 by Zenith in NY.

I am curious about any differences between the 1999 and 2000 releases that indicate different advertised prices (earlier part of this thread). I'll be hunting for this info hopefully contained somewhere herein. I'd be grateful to anyone who could answer this question in short order.









Also, any idea what a 01/02.0480.405 with original box, papers, warranty, with extra links, leather bands is worth. I didn't realize that when I asked Zenith for the full service that changing the crystal could affect the value since it's no longer in original condition. I regret that I did that.

Also, what is the additional 24 designation in the reference number...it's not included in the case back, just what I included above.

Many thanks.
Phil


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek and congratulations on your Zenith. Whatever made you refuse it in the first place?!

About the only way to differentiate between earlier and later Zeniths around the Year 2000 is the calibre code: the earlier ones were made on the old machinery and are Cal. 405, the later ones on the new machinery and with minor modifications to the escapement and are designated Cal. 405Z. I don't think that changing the crystal for an identical new one will reduce the value - one would have to be able to tell the difference! In any case, we don't do valuations here on this forum for exactly that reason - you need to be able to examine the watch personally and know its history to be anywhere near precise.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mercurynfo

Hartmurt--

Thanks for the quick reply. 

I don't see anywhere in the paperwork or case back that it is a 405Z. Based on the list of about 2/3 of the way down on the earliest page of this thread is a listing of page, number, reference, and retail price. What I'm not sure of is if my reference 01/02.0480.405 is a 1999 or 2000 model; there is a difference in price. Also, what is the additional "24" or "25" designation at the end of the reference numbers for the rainbow flybacks?

Btw, my this rainbow flyback was a prized possession in my dad's collection so initially, I hesitated taking such an important piece of his collection. That's all. I understand that it is his way of leaving a little something of his especially something he's passionate about to myself and my brothers. I treasure this piece like no other watch I have because of that fact.

Phil O


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The 405 vs. 405Z would only be seen on the movement itself. To me, the extra "24" suggests that it is a slightly later piece (i.e. 405Z). Around that time, Zenith was bought up by LVMH who increased the prices rapidly in several steps over a few years, introduced the new machinery (for the "Z" movements) and revamped the reference number system a little, adding extra numbers. But I could be wrong on that last bit and the extra numbers might have been there (somewhat hidden, except on documentation) before.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mercurynfo

After some research in the paperwork, i found a 2004 purchase date, so i have to conclude that I own a 405z. The 24 designation, also, as you point out, is included in the handwritten dealer entry in the warranty card. As for what it means, I’ll continue to research. 

Appreciate all the assistance with my questions.


----------



## fskywalker

Great thread! I have owned 2 different TT Rainbows in the past:



















and just purchased another one, this time on SS !


----------



## hkshaun

This just in, and I am finding it odd to wear a watch with a bright orange dial!


----------



## achilles

hkshaun said:


> This just in, and I am finding it odd to wear a watch with a bright orange dial!
> View attachment 14619899


That's a lovely Mango dial. Very beautiful and quite rare to come by too! Congrats!


----------



## achilles

fskywalker said:


> Great thread! I have owned 2 different TT Rainbows in the past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just purchased another one, this time on SS !


Congrats fskywalker! What great pieces you have. IMO, for the money they are much better watches than Daytonas.
I have my El Primero Flyback which I purchased after a long search that spanned many continents, and I enjoy wearing it.


----------



## fskywalker

achilles said:


> Congrats fskywalker! What great pieces you have. IMO, for the money they are much better watches than Daytonas.
> I have my El Primero Flyback which I purchased after a long search that spanned many continents, and I enjoy wearing it.


Thanks, no longer own the TT's, sold them in pursuit of a 116520 Daytona, which later sold as well. Hope the steel one (01-370-400) is a keeper! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Just picked up a 01.372.400 (factory model with green leather band; came also with the steel bracelet and a brown leather band and the paperwork) which is from 1993 based on what had read. Had before 2 Rainbow two tone models, happy to own this time the all steel version:

















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Excellent thread and wonderful rainbows!


----------



## gery82

Beautiful watches and very informative thread! Thanks for the write-up. 

As impossible as it sounds I’m really torn up between the two blue bezel TT refs.

I just can’t decide which one! OK maybe leaning towards the white dial one, though it is much harder to find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gery82

Maybe be a stupid question, but do you guys know if the TT ref 53.0373.400 has 18K gold in the bracelet, crown and pushers too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeegzARG

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*
















Just picked up this 53.0370.400 a few weeks ago. Absolutely love the watch but its definitely in need of a service. Cosmetically the bezel and pusher are in very rough shape. Couple of questions. The dial has the ".swiss." marking which means it should be luminova but should this particular model come with the bezel with the lume plot at 12 o'clock or should it not have any lume plot on the bezel?

Any good sources for bezel inserts or pushers?

Great thread by the way!!

Best,

Carlos


----------



## sempervivens

Congratulations on your Zenith Rainbow. As described in this thread, the older ref. 53.0370.400 had a bezel without lume insert. I suspect the bezel of your watch was replaced during service with a later type of bezel of the ref. 53.0470.400 which had a tritium dot. 

The bezel underneath is solid gold; but the pushers are goldplated. I would expect that Zenith still has these parts.


----------



## DeegzARG

sempervivens said:


> Congratulations on your Zenith Rainbow. As described in this thread, the older ref. 53.0370.400 had a bezel without lume insert. I suspect the bezel of your watch was replaced during service with a later type of bezel of the ref. 53.0470.400 which had a tritium dot.
> 
> The bezel underneath is solid gold; but the pushers are goldplated. I would expect that Zenith still has these parts.


Was the 53.0370.400 an early model? I wonder how many of this particular model were produced and if Zenith has those kinds of records.

Thank you sempervivens. The weird thing with the pushers is that their chipped pretty bad and I don't see any other colour than gold. When something is gold plated and damaged I wonder if the material underneath gets exposed. I've added a photo. I know some forum members were asking this particular question.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Excellent write up on one of my favourite series, many thanks!*

Nice watch! Or at least it could be - if it was done up. I presume that Zenith may well have a replacement bezel but it will cost, apart from the fact that they will only replace it in combination with a full service done by themselves (or an authorised service centre). Yes, the bezel should have a lume dot at 12:00 and it has fallen out or been pulverised away..... :-(

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Yes, as you can read above in the overview - sigh - the 53.0370.400 was an early model and therefore the bezel did not have the lume dot.

As for the pushers and/or crown, I really don't know if they are plated or solid gold. On my own Rainbow, the pushers show a lot of wear and therefore seem to be goldplated. The crown still looks good so it could be solid gold.



DeegzARG said:


> Was the 53.0370.400 an early model? I wonder how many of this particular model were produced and if Zenith has those kinds of records.
> 
> Thank you sempervivens. The weird thing with the pushers is that their chipped pretty bad and I don't see any other colour than gold. When something is gold plated and damaged I wonder if the material underneath gets exposed. I've added a photo. I know some forum members were asking this particular question.
> 
> View attachment 14992417


----------



## Hartmut Richter

This post seems to be going a little haywire with replies popping up at different places of the thread. Nevertheless, having stated yesterday that the OP's watch should have a lume dot, I would now say that the model is probably not a Ref. 53.370.400 but instead the Ref. 53.475.400 which *does* (or in this case *should*) have a lume dot - that watch certainly has a bezel with the hole for one. We would probably advance a little further if we could see the case back (it should have the reference number).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## DeegzARG

Hartmut Richter said:


> This post seems to be going a little haywire with replies popping up at different places of the thread. Nevertheless, having stated yesterday that the OP's watch should have a lume dot, I would now say that the model is probably not a Ref. 53.370.400 but instead the Ref. 53.475.400 which *does* (or in this case *should*) have a lume dot - that watch certainly has a bezel with the hole for one. We would probably advance a little further if we could see the case back (it should have the reference number).
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Would a watch with a luminova dial come with a tritium lume plot on the bezel?

The problem is that it did not come with the correct caseback. Which doesn't bother me as I plan on putting a clear caseback anyways. Nonetheless, the watch is beautiful and I'll slowly find the appropriate parts to bring it back. It did come with a warranty card, booklets and such which are registered under 53.0370.400

I haven't taken it off the wrist much since purchasing. These rainbow Zenith watches are absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

If it has a luminova dial, that is one further piece of evidence that it should really be a Ref. 53.0475.400 since it points to a later model and the 53.0475.400 is more recent. A luminova dial watch should have a luminova dot bezel unless something has gone seriously wrong. But currently, it looks as if you've got no lume dot at all anyway!

Edit: it has since been pointed out to me that the older models actually have the luminova and the more recent ones the tritium. A little strange that Zenith would switch from advanced to retrograde technology (luminova holds its power over time, tritium fades after a few decades) as time passes by.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## airscrew

I bought my first El Primero last year. Movement is 400 and there is no Zenith logo or star in the rotor. The text SWISS MADE in the dial is without dots or T’s and there are no divisions at the edge of date window.

One thing I haven’t seen discussed here is the colour of the date display. In watches with black dial it is usually white on black but in my example it is black on white.

I think by these details that this watch is probably from early years, 1992 - 1995.

It came without box and papers but with some aftermarket see-trough caseback I didn’t like so I had to look for a new one. Reference in the new caseback I found is 02.360.400 but actually it should be 01.360.400 as there are no scratches or scrapes from steel bracelet inside the lugs, I believe that watch came from the factory with a leather strap.

I also bought a new ostrich strap and buckle and took the watch for an overhaul. I got it back couple of weeks ago fully serviced with two gaskets, case tube and crown replaced.

Here are some before and after pictures. Noticed after I took these that there is still some protective foil left on caseback


----------



## sempervivens

Congratulations on your Zenith Rainbow, the fairly rare ref. 02.362.400. Did you actually manage to find a new original caseback?

It is true that usually the date display in Zenith watches has the same colour as the dial, but not always. In one of the first illustrations on page one of this thread (cf. Yearbook of fine watches 1993) you can see your same watch with black dial and white date display.

And the same is true for instance for the early diver Rainbow with blue dial: the first ones had a white date display, the later ones have a blue date display.


----------



## airscrew

sempervivens said:


> Congratulations on your Zenith Rainbow, the fairly rare ref. 02.362.400. Did you actually manage to find a new original caseback?
> 
> It is true that usually the date display in Zenith watches has the same colour as the dial, but not always. In one of the first illustrations on page one of this thread (cf. Yearbook of fine watches 1993) you can see your same watch with black dial and white date display.


Thank you! Yes, I found it last year from a seller at some on-line C&#8230;&#8230;24 marketplace. I was lucky, although it cost about 1/3 of a price of the watch itself


----------



## DeegzARG

Hartmut Richter said:


> If it has a luminova dial, that is one further piece of evidence that it should really be a Ref. 53.0475.400 since it points to a later model and the 53.0475.400 is more recent. A luminova dial watch should have a luminova dot bezel unless something has gone seriously wrong. But currently, it looks as if you've got no lume dot at all anyway!
> 
> Edit: it has since been pointed out to me that the older models actually have the luminova and the more recent ones the tritium. A little strange that Zenith would switch from advanced to retrograde technology (luminova holds its power over time, tritium fades after a few decades) as time passes by.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks for the info Hartmut, Im going to do a little more research and see what I can find.

Beautiful watch airscrew!!


----------



## Somebody

So glad I found this thread. 

I love this; bought new in 2003 from Harrods in their January sale at 50% off.

[Sorry, can't post pics as To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater. You currently have 0 posts. Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post...

How do other owners find them in terms of accuracy? Mine loses accuracy over a period of time (up to 20 seconds a day) and thereby requires fairly regular servicing. It's worn on rotation and not a daily wearer. This watch has had more services (4) than all my other watches put together. The first 2 were directly with LVMH in Manchester (never again); the latter 2 were with independents who were much better.

The other gripe I have is that the OEM alligator straps are so expensive (nearly US$300 from the only supplier I can find online) which I can't justify so resorted to some cheap alternatives from Aliexpress(!) paired with an OEM deployment clasp that I bought back then.


----------



## fskywalker

Somebody said:


> So glad I found this thread.
> 
> I love this; bought new in 2003 from Harrods in their January sale at 50% off.
> 
> [Sorry, can't post pics as To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater. You currently have 0 posts. Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post...
> 
> How do other owners find them in terms of accuracy? Mine loses accuracy over a period of time (up to 20 seconds a day) and thereby requires fairly regular servicing. It's worn on rotation and not a daily wearer. This watch has had more services (4) than all my other watches put together. The first 2 were directly with LVMH in Manchester (never again); the latter 2 were with independents who were much better.
> 
> The other gripe I have is that the OEM alligator straps are so expensive (nearly US$300 from the only supplier I can find online) which I can't justify so resorted to some cheap alternatives from Aliexpress(!) paired with an OEM deployment clasp that I bought back then.


Welcome to WUS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Somebody

Let's try this again...


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! No-go on the piccie, I'm afraid - it still isn't visible. Have you tried uploading directly from a file (use the icon in the toolbar above the text box when writing a new post)?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Somebody

Got it!


----------



## Acme

Somebody said:


> So glad I found this thread.
> 
> I love this; bought new in 2003 from Harrods in their January sale at 50% off.
> 
> [Sorry, can't post pics as To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater. You currently have 0 posts. Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post...
> 
> How do other owners find them in terms of accuracy? Mine loses accuracy over a period of time (up to 20 seconds a day) and thereby requires fairly regular servicing. It's worn on rotation and not a daily wearer. This watch has had more services (4) than all my other watches put together. The first 2 were directly with LVMH in Manchester (never again); the latter 2 were with independents who were much better.
> 
> The other gripe I have is that the OEM alligator straps are so expensive (nearly US$300 from the only supplier I can find online) which I can't justify so resorted to some cheap alternatives from Aliexpress(!) paired with an OEM deployment clasp that I bought back then.


Welcome to the Forum, and thank You for sharing your experience.

-20 s per day is not perfect, this movement can do better. I would say 4 services in 17 years is not that bad, the service interval should be around 4-5 years for ElPrimeros (Just as You did it). It is a very robust movement, but can be expensive to repair if neglected.
Wear it in good health!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Congratulations! As for the 20s/day, is that how much it gains or loses per day or is that the deviation between what it gains/loses at the most per day?! If the former then, as long as the balance amplitude is OK and there is little deviation around that rate, you can just get it up/down to ±0s/day by turning the screw on the balance cock. If the rates scatter by that much, you will need to get it serviced.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## olikatz

Just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Dr4

Excellent and informative thread. Appreciate everybody's contributions.


----------



## grifball

Afternoon, y'all. I'm back again with my...fourth? Fourth Rainbow.

Picked up a black flyback, then a two tone chrono with a white dial and gold bezel and a two tone with a blue dial and bezel.

Came across this badlad and couldn't resist the opportunity...

Loving how thin this is. Proportions are great. Quickset date in BOTH directions? Sign me up.

Here's to more Rainbows.








Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Horology

sempervivens said:


> *PART ONE: *
> 
> *ZENITH RAINBOW OVERVIEW*​
> The Zenith Rainbow is a line of robust sports watches created by Zenith in 1992.
> 
> This overview is about the Rainbows with El Primero movements.
> 
> The Zenith Rainbow was named after a famous yacht: the Rainbow was a single masted racing sailboat built to certain specifications in 1934 to win the America's Cup (which was precisely what it did).
> 
> View attachment 1489673
> 
> 
> *Common features of all Zenith Rainbow El Primero's*:
> 
> All Rainbows have anti-reflective sapphire crystal and screw-down crown with crown protection and screw-down pushers
> 
> View attachment 1489674
> 
> 
> All Rainbows have a screwback engraved with silhouette of the legendary Rainbow yacht.
> 
> View attachment 1489675
> 
> 
> All Rainbows are 50 to 100 m water-resistant (Rainbows with diver's bezel are 100 m water-resistant, those with tachymeter bezel are 50 m water-resistant).
> 
> All Rainbows have either a diver's bezel (unidirectional rotating) or a bezel with engraved tachymeter.
> 
> Exceptions:
> 
> - there are a few models with diamond studded bezels (instead of a tachymeter on the bezel, these have a tachymeter on the dial).
> 
> - the Rainbow fly-back is an atypical Rainbow, intended for pilots: for that reason it has a bidirectional bezel, and it doesn't have a screw-down crown or pushers. On the back it hasn't got the Rainbow yacht, but the name 'Rainbow Fly-Back' (and a Zenith shield).
> 
> *A few* *more general observations*:
> 
> There seem to be many different models, but it basically comes down to two important lines: those with (fixed) tachymeter bezel, and those with (rotating) diver's bezel. The rest is mainly a variation of dials (white, black, blue) and case material (steel or gold).
> 
> Early Rainbows (1992-95) all mention on the caseback 'MODELE DEP.' (registered model).
> 
> Early Rainbow models (1992-95) use luminova instead of tritium as luminescent material for the dial markers. The Zenith Rainbow apparently was one of the first watches to use luminova (since this was only invented about the same time when the Rainbow was introduced).
> 
> Later Rainbow models (1996-99) used tritium, until the use of tritium was more or less "banned" around 1999; but then around 1999 the Rainbow series also ended.
> 
> Later Rainbows (1996-99) also have a tritium lume dot in the diver's bezels. The reason for this may be that the international standard for diver's watches, introduced in 1996, requires the diver's bezel to be visible in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 1489685
> 
> 
> *About the model numbers:*
> 
> The first part (two numbers) denote case and bracelet material e.g.:
> 
> 01: steel case with leather band;
> 02: steel case with steel bracelet;
> 41: steel case with 18 K gold bezel on leather band;
> 53: steel case with 18 K gold bezel on steel bracelet;
> 58: steel case with 14 K gold bezel on steel bracelet;
> 60: 18 K gold case and bracelet;
> 30: 18 K gold case on leather band;
> 
> The second or middle part of the model number (four numbers) is about the model and dial. It is important to understand here that the last number of the middle part of the model number denotes the dial colour, and that _this number is only found in the catalogues, whereas the casebacks all have a "0" instead_.
> 
> E.g. catalogue reference 01.036*3*.400 has a white dial and ref. 01.036*2*.400 has a black dial, but the actual watches have the same back with number 01.036*0*.400.
> 
> Naturally this may lead to a lot of confusion. For instance Rössler has two pages on the Rainbow Primero's, showing about 7 different models, of which at least two are different from what I found in the catalogues (the only difference being the final number in the middle section, denoting the dial colour).
> 
> There may also be confusion regarding the few production numbers which are known: these probably refer to the production numbers of all the dial colours with that model number (ending in -0).
> 
> Another example about the middle part of the model number: 01.0463.400 is almost the same as the earlier model 01.0363.400, but with the addition of a telemeter around the dial. In this way, several models underwent small changes in 1996 and accordingly received new model numbers.
> 
> In general the later models (1996-99) saw a more abundant use of telemeters or tachymeters (now often in the shape of a rehaut around the dial) and used tritium instead of luminova.
> 
> From the few production numbers that are known, it is clear that all Rainbows were made in limited numbers (at the most a few thousand were made for each model).
> 
> A good example here is one of the main models, the 01.0360.400: produced in 1992/93, only 1660 pieces were made.
> 
> Now let's have a look at all the different models, starting with the introduction in 1992/93.
> 
> *The introduction of the Zenith Rainbow: the first Rainbows (1992/93)*
> 
> According to my research, the Zenith Rainbow was presented at the Basel fair in 1992.
> 
> Here is a copy of a page in a 1992 yearbook of fine watches which confirms this:
> 
> View attachment 1489692
> 
> 
> The text mentions (in Italian): "*A novelty of the Basel fair '92, the Zenith Rainbow ... will be available from next September onwards*" (annuario or yearbook 1992)
> 
> The 'first Rainbow', shown in the picture above, can be identified as the 53.0375.400 (or the 58.0375.400) (see below for more information on these models).
> 
> However the text mentions that there would be _three _different models available from September 1992 onwards: one in steel, one in gold and steel, and one in gold.
> 
> These would be available on a bracelet or a leather strap, the dial colours would be white or black for the steel model, blue or white for the steel and gold model, and ivory or black for the gold model.
> 
> In the following yearbook of the same series (1993) I found an illustration of the steel models with white and black dial:
> 
> View attachment 1489696
> 
> 
> In another yearbook which covers the period 1992/93, I found only one illustration; it is the same 'first Rainbow' as shown above (in stainless steel with gold diver's bezel and blue dial):
> 
> View attachment 1489697
> 
> 
> The Rainbow was received well. E.g. the readers of the German Chronos magazine in 1994 voted it 'the best chronograph' (before the Omega Speedmaster and the Rolex Daytona).
> 
> View attachment 1489799
> 
> 
> *THE EARLY YEARS (1992-1995) *
> 
> Zenith soon produced a variety of Rainbow models in steel, steel and gold, or pure gold.
> 
> *Stainless steel models:*
> 
> 01.0363.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial; 50 m water resistant
> 02.0363.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; white dial; 50 m water resistant
> 
> 02.0362.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; black dial; 50 m water resistant
> 
> Zenith has confirmed that the 01.0360.400 was produced in 1992/93 and only 1660 pieces were made.
> 
> I could not find a 01.0362.400 (black dial with leather band) in catalogs. According to the announcement in the 1992 yearbook, it would be available, but perhaps it was never made, and the black dial only came on a bracelet.
> 
> These are catalog illustrations from a French catalog pamphlet (1993):
> 
> View attachment 1489699
> View attachment 1489700
> 
> 
> The second page already shows a model of the next category:
> 
> *Steel and gold models:*
> 
> 41.0363.400 steel case with 18 K gold tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial; 50 m water resistant
> 53.0363.400 steel case with 18 K gold tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; white dial; 50 m water resistant
> 
> 41.0375.400 steel case with 18 K gold rotating diver's bezel; leather band; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 53.0375.400 steel case with 18 K gold diver's bezel; steel bracelet; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 
> 58.0375.400 steel case with 14 K gold rotating diver's bezel; steel bracelet; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 
> 41.0373.400 steel case with 18 K gold rotating diver's bezel; leather band; white dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 53.0373.400 steel case with 18 K gold rotating diver's bezel; steel bracelet; white dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 
> This is a 1993 German pamphlet catalog illustration of a few of these models (also including an all gold Rainbow hovering over them):
> 
> View attachment 1489701
> 
> 
> The following pages are from a French pamphlet catalog (1993):
> 
> View attachment 1489702
> View attachment 1489703
> View attachment 1489704
> 
> 
> In the last illustration above, we suddenly find a black model with diver's bezel, which had not been announced in 1992: it was probably made in 1993. It should have been in the previous section of 'stainless steel models':
> 
> 01.0372.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel; leather band; black dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 02.0372.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel; steel bracelet; black dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 
> A 1994 French pamphlet catalog also shows this model, together with some further additions to the Rainbow series, which are apparently ladies models (since they feature diamonds)
> 
> View attachment 1489707
> 
> 
> I will also include here the other illustrations in the 1994 pamphlet showing older models which we've already mentioned and seen above:
> 
> View attachment 1489708
> View attachment 1489709
> 
> 
> Here are the details of the Rainbows with diamonds:
> 
> 51.0369.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel with 58 diamonds; steel bracelet; white dial with tachymeter; 50 m water resistant
> 
> (the other one is a completely gold model
> 
> *Gold models*
> 
> 70.0369.400 (18 K) gold case and bracelet; gold bezel with 58 diamonds; white dial with tachymeter; 50 m water resistant
> 
> 60.0364.400 (18 K) gold case and bracelet; tachymeter bezel; white dial; 50 m water resistant
> 60.0362.400 (18 K) gold case and bracelet; tachymeter bezel; black dial; 50 m water resistant
> 
> Zenith has communicated that there were 600 made of the 60.0360.400 between 1992 and '98. This may include both white and black dials.
> 
> We have seen an illustration of the all gold Rainbow with white dial in the 1993 German catalog (see above).
> 
> I found the black dial in the 1998 catalog, which also features the same gold models on a leather band:
> 
> 30.0364.400 (18 K) gold case; tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial; 50 m water resistant
> 30.0362.400 (18 K) gold case; tachymeter bezel; leather band; black dial; 50 m water resistant
> 
> Here is an illustration from the 1998 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 1489710
> 
> 
> With these we have actually reached 1998 and so we are already in:
> 
> *THE LATER YEARS (1996-1999)
> 
> Stainless steel models:*
> 
> 01.0463.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant
> 02.0463.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; white dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant
> 
> 02.0462.400 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; black dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant
> (same as with the earlier version of this model, I could not find the black dial combined with leather band in catalogs: it is possible that the version with black dial only came on a bracelet).
> 
> 01.0472.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel (now with lume dot); leather band; black dial with tachymeter rehaut (instead of tachymeter on the dial); 100 m water resistant
> 02.0472.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel with lume dot; steel bracelet; black dial with tachymeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant
> 
> 01.0480.405 steel case with rotating bidirectional bezel with lume dot and first twenty minutes in red; leather band; black dial (with coloured minute counter) with telemeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant (note: 'Fly-back')
> 02.0480.405 steel case with rotating bidirectional bezel with lume dot and first twenty minutes in red; steel bracelet; black dial (with coloured minute counter) with telemeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant (note: 'Fly-back')
> 02.0470.405 steel case with rotating bidirectional bezel with lume dot; steel bracelet; black dial with telemeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant (note: 'Fly-back')
> 
> The first Rainbow Fly-Backs (with the colourful dial, made in 1997) came on a leather strap. It has a cal 405 and uses tritium. The black Fly-Back was made in 1999; it has a cal 405 Z and uses luminova.
> Production numbers of the Rainbow Fly-Back: 900 pieces on leather band, 4850 pieces on steel bracelet and 4100 of the black version.
> 
> 02.0471.400 steel case with rotating diver's bezel with lume dot; steel bracelet; mango dial with tachymeter rehaut; 100 m water resistant
> 
> There were only 470 made of the 'mango' Rainbow ca. 1999; it is a well-known model.
> 
> 01/02.0461.400/01 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet or leather band; white and grey dial; 50 m water resistant
> 01/02.0461.400/71 steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet or leather band; blue and black dial; 50 m water resistant
> These were the last additions to the Rainbow series. For an unknown reason Zenith added numbers after the model number to denote the two different dials, instead of changing the middle part of the number (e.g. Zenith could have numbered them 01/02.0461.400 and 01/02.464.400).
> 
> Here are some catalog illustrations of the above mentioned models.
> 
> These are from a 1998 catalog, a 2000/2001 yearbook, and a 2000 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 1489712
> View attachment 1489713
> View attachment 1490758
> View attachment 1489714
> 
> View attachment 1489715
> 
> View attachment 1490300
> View attachment 1490299
> 
> 
> *Steel and gold models:*
> 
> These are almost exactly the same models as in the early years, with minor modifications : diver Rainbows now use tritium for the dial markers and have a tritium dot in the bezel; Rainbows with engraved tachymeter bezel now have a telemeter around the dial as well (the model with diamonds remained the same).
> 
> 41.0473.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel (rotating diver's bezel with lume dot); leather band; white dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 53.0473.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel (rotating diver's bezel with lume dot); steel bracelet; white dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 41.0475.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel (rotating diver's bezel with lume dot); leather band; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 53.0475.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel (rotating diver's bezel with lume dot); steel bracelet; blue dial with tachymeter; 100 m water resistant
> 53.0463.400 steel case with 18 K gold tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet; white dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant
> 41.0463.400 steel case with 18 K gold tachymeter bezel; leather band; white dial with telemeter; 50 m water resistant
> 51.0369.400 steel case with 18 K gold bezel with 58 diamonds; steel bracelet; white dial with tachymeter; 50 m water resistant
> 
> Here are a few catalog illustrations (from a 1998 catalog):
> 
> View attachment 1489718
> View attachment 1489719
> 
> 
> That's it.
> 
> If you have any remarks, corrections and/or further information with catalogue illustrations, you are invited to post it here!
> 
> View attachment 1489722
> 
> 
> *PART TWO:
> 
> SHARE YOUR ZENITH RAINBOW*
> ​You're all invited to share pictures and experiences of your Zenith Rainbow.
> 
> I'll start with mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenith El Primero Rainbow ca. 1993 ref. 58-0370-400 (or taking into account the dial colour, it should be ref. 58-0375-400)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare, early version with 14 K bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Zenith logo inside the caseback: I take this as another indication of an early production.
> 
> View attachment 1489724
> 
> 
> View attachment 1489725
> 
> 
> View attachment 1489787
> 
> Bracelet on mine is not original, but I could not be bothered less: it looks almost the same (and I've read that the original bracelets are a bit difficult).
> 
> View attachment 1489727
> 
> 
> The '.swiss made.' at the bottom of the dial indicates the use of luminova.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still glows well, although the watch is about 21 years old (in the long run, luminova is certainly better than tritium).
> 
> View attachment 1489729
> 
> 
> As I don't use it for swimming, I usually keep the pushers unscrewed!
> 
> View attachment 1489731


So cool man


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Essential reading for an El Primero fan! I need to add a 🌈 to my collection soon! 18K preferably;-)


----------



## montelatici

Just recieved this







minty Rainbow reference 020360400. The info available here was very useful in making the buy decision. It was bought in 1995 according to the paperwork and warranty card. The SS bracelet was included and looks unused and it came with this leather Zenith strap with signed Zenith deployant.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Congrats to an excellent choice!


----------



## blueoracle

Just got my own, and I really like it!


----------



## grifball

Excellent pickup! Looks like it's in great shape.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ADillon

I love the look of the rainbow from the top but I don't care for the profile. The lugs are just a little too bulky for my takse


----------



## WatchWalker

Let's keep this thread alive by posting my 2 Rainbow wachtes here. Currently discussing with a potential seller to add a black Flyback as well....


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Oh! - my favourite Rainbow (the mango dial one)!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## montelatici

I like the color. Mango or Crayola dark yellow.


----------



## gverso

🌈 the flyback rainbow is really cool


----------



## WatchWalker

Anyone who knows more about this 02.464.400? Not only red tip hands but also golden crowns? Is this a Frankenwatch or a special edition?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Frankenised Rainbow!! The case and dial (and hopefully the movement) are original, the crown and pushers are from another Rainbow in gold, the main hands may be original but are badly relumed, the chrono seconds hand is definitely not original and is probably from an early deLuca. Plus it's also relumed. Avoid!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## WatchWalker

Thank you Hartmut,
Avoid I shall!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK

WatchWalker said:


> Let's keep this thread alive by posting my 2 Rainbow wachtes here. Currently discussing with a potential seller to add a black Flyback as well....
> 
> View attachment 15751594
> View attachment 15751595


Both beautiful watches - but that mango Rainbow is stunning! 
What strap have you got on it?


----------



## JamesJUK

blueoracle said:


> Just got my own, and I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 15418497
> View attachment 15418494


Great watch - enjoy!


----------



## WatchWalker

JamesJUK said:


> Both beautiful watches - but that mango Rainbow is stunning!
> What strap have you got on it?


Thank you! That's a strap from Atelier Degriff.


----------



## JamesJUK

WatchWalker said:


> Thank you! That's a strap from Atelier Degriff.


Great - thanks for the info!


----------



## nemanja198

I have recently acquired two tone version, but not in mint condition, therefore it needs little bit of overhaulin 

Do you guys maybe know where to find screw down button gold plated and original but in better condition a bezel insert?

Thanks 

Nemanja

IG: @_otkupsatova









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

These are amazing! This thread just blew my mind. Now I need to research cost and how I can get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vespasiano

Hey all!

I am looking to pick up my first rainbow flyback in black and have read this extremely informative thread to better understand whether or not the watch is legit. I only question the authenticity because the piece seems to be in amazing shape for such an old watch. Also, I am a little confused about the tritium / luminova difference. I read here that this watch should not be tritium, though I have seen plenty of pics of this model with tritium dial. The lume pip seems to be luminova but the dial is marked tritium. The watch has a 405Z movement but wouldn't that mean its a 1999 model (hence no tritium). Since the deal is for just the watch (no box or papers) I am a little hesitant though I am pretty sure the movement is legit, as I don't believe it's been copied well yet. I would appreciate any help as I am meeting up with the guy this weekend to make the deal. He seems OK, but I have been burned before. Anyway, thanks for any help!

P.S. The movement pic is blurry because I got it from a video he sent me of the working movement. I don't believe we can upload video here.


----------



## sempervivens

Although Zenith was one of the first to start using luminova c. 1992, later Rainbow models (1996-99) used tritium. This is clearly stated in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Vespasiano

The first Rainbow Fly-Backs (with the colourful dial, made in 1997) came on a leather strap. It has a cal 405 and uses tritium. >>>The black Fly-Back was made in 1999; it has a cal 405 Z and uses luminova. <<<< THIS PART IS WHAT I FIND CONFUSING AS THE PIECE I AM INTERESTED IN HAS CAL 405Z AND WHAT SEEMS TO BE A TRITIUM DIAL AND A LUMINOVA PIP, HENCE MY QUESTIONS. 
Production numbers of the Rainbow Fly-Back: 900 pieces on leather band, 4850 pieces on steel bracelet and 4100 of the black version.


----------



## bradurani

This is the only watch I know of that went from Luminova to Tritium. That's opposite of every other watch. I read somewhere that some of the French fighter pilots for whom this watch was designed requested this change so it would glow all night long, but I'm having trouble tracking down the source of that


----------



## WatchWalker

bradurani said:


> This is the only watch I know of that went from Luminova to Tritium. That's opposite of every other watch. I read somewhere that some of the French fighter pilots for whom this watch was designed requested this change so it would glow all night long, but I'm having trouble tracking down the source of that


I have also read that this was reason for changing back to Tritium. Probably the army specifications referred to the obligatory use of Tritium, which was very common in those days rather than the still "unknown" Luminova.


----------



## sempervivens

Vespasiano said:


> The first Rainbow Fly-Backs (with the colourful dial, made in 1997) came on a leather strap. It has a cal 405 and uses tritium. >>>The black Fly-Back was made in 1999; it has a cal 405 Z and uses luminova. <<<< THIS PART IS WHAT I FIND CONFUSING AS THE PIECE I AM INTERESTED IN HAS CAL 405Z AND WHAT SEEMS TO BE A TRITIUM DIAL AND A LUMINOVA PIP, HENCE MY QUESTIONS.
> Production numbers of the Rainbow Fly-Back: 900 pieces on leather band, 4850 pieces on steel bracelet and 4100 of the black version.


Thanks for pointing that out. So I stand corrected. Clearly there are more out there with tritium dials.


----------



## Vespasiano

sempervivens said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. So I stand corrected. Clearly there are more out there with tritium dials.


No worries, thanks for the thread as this has been sooooo helpful in learning about this particular Zenith line. As far as the watch goes, I guess there are no obvious signs that should worry me then?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

bradurani said:


> This is the only watch I know of that went from Luminova to Tritium. That's opposite of every other watch. I read somewhere that some of the French fighter pilots for whom this watch was designed requested this change so it would glow all night long, but I'm having trouble tracking down the source of that


Interesting. However, my luminova watches also glow "all night long". Still, they need to be "tanked up" first for that. I presume that the fighter pilots wanted to make sure that the watch glowed without the "tanking up". But that is a good point, many thanks.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## WatchWalker

Keeping the Rainbow story alive....


----------



## mattebe

WatchWalker said:


> Keeping the Rainbow story alive....
> 
> View attachment 16533285


Hi to everybody guys I'm new in this forum. 
I have a mistery to solve: I have a flyback identical to this one in the picture. It was bought brand new in a shop around 2004, in the back it has the serial 02.480.405. So that's the question, the serial seems of a colored one, but the watch is like the one in picture. I read somewere that the colored version was made in 1999, maybe is this a version before 1999 so it's not colored?


----------



## WatchWalker

mattebe said:


> Hi to everybody guys I'm new in this forum.
> I have a mistery to solve: I have a flyback identical to this one in the picture. It was bought brand new in a shop around 2004, in the back it has the serial 02.480.405. So that's the question, the serial seems of a colored one, but the watch is like the one in picture. I read somewere that the colored version was made in 1999, maybe is this a version before 1999 so it's not colored?


The number you refer to is in fact a reference number, not a serial number. The 02 stands for bracelet version, the 480 for (coloured) dial version and the 405 for the (Flyback) caliber used. But.... I am not sure if Zenith consistently used the 480 and 470 reference numbers on the back. They may have used all the remaining parts on hand towards the end of the production. As a matter of fact, my collored version shows 470 on the back.... And that one too came as a NOS with the blue goo still on it...


----------



## sempervivens

...or an unscrupulous watchmaker using remaining spare parts produced some additional watches on their own; this I've often seen with other models and brands as well.


----------



## yngrshr

These old Rainbows are just such classics. They still hold up to this day. In particular, the "plain Jane" Rainbow diver is gorgeously simple if you ask me. Holds up with any modern diver in terms of looks. 

I love the 90s Zeniths. Such great deals for great watches. The next gen versions are also quite nice as well.


----------



## Altering Matter

Hi to all the Zenith enthusiasts in this thread. I have found a Zenith El Primero Rainbow for sale with no papers and box which by the looks of it should be the reference 02.0360.400. However, the case back states the ref 53.0360.400 which would indicate a gold bezel. Other things I have found to be peculiar were the calender window being white on the black dial as well as having seconds marker on the inner side of the date window which I have only seen on later models. Also the Tachymetre bezel is not coloured in black and rather pressed into the metal which I also have seen on only a few models. The dial does not have a telemetre indicator. Would any of these factors put you off a buy at a reasonable price or should I rely on the overall condition of the watch (which seems good) and the calibre?


----------



## Somebody

Altering Matter said:


> Hi to all the Zenith enthusiasts in this thread. I have found a Zenith El Primero Rainbow for sale with no papers and box which by the looks of it should be the reference 02.0360.400. However, the case back states the ref 53.0360.400 which would indicate a gold bezel. Other things I have found to be peculiar were the calender window being white on the black dial as well as having seconds marker on the inner side of the date window which I have only seen on later models. Also the Tachymetre bezel is not coloured in black and rather pressed into the metal which I also have seen on only a few models. The dial does not have a telemetre indicator. Would any of these factors put you off a buy at a reasonable price or should I rely on the overall condition of the watch (which seems good) and the calibre?


Sounds like a Frankenstein watch cobbled together from various parts. Personally I wouldn’t touch it given the lack of provenance and the reference and case back not tallying up.


----------



## bombaywalla

Altering Matter said:


> Hi to all the Zenith enthusiasts in this thread. I have found a Zenith El Primero Rainbow for sale with no papers and box which by the looks of it should be the reference 02.0360.400. However, the case back states the ref 53.0360.400 which would indicate a gold bezel. Other things I have found to be peculiar were the calender window being white on the black dial as well as having seconds marker on the inner side of the date window which I have only seen on later models. Also the Tachymetre bezel is not coloured in black and rather pressed into the metal which I also have seen on only a few models. The dial does not have a telemetre indicator. Would any of these factors put you off a buy at a reasonable price or should I rely on the overall condition of the watch (which seems good) and the calibre?


got a photo from the seller to help us understand better what you are talking about? thanks.


----------



## Altering Matter

bombaywalla said:


> got a photo from the seller to help us understand better what you are talking about? thanks.


Edited my post with the photos.


----------



## bombaywalla

Altering Matter said:


> Hi to all the Zenith enthusiasts in this thread. I have found a Zenith El Primero Rainbow for sale with no papers and box which by the looks of it should be the reference 02.0360.400. However, the case back states the ref 53.0360.400 which would indicate a gold bezel. Other things I have found to be peculiar were the calender window being white on the black dial as well as having seconds marker on the inner side of the date window which I have only seen on later models. Also the Tachymetre bezel is not coloured in black and rather pressed into the metal which I also have seen on only a few models. The dial does not have a telemetre indicator. Would any of these factors put you off a buy at a reasonable price or should I rely on the overall condition of the watch (which seems good) and the calibre?


certainly looks like a Franken watch like @Somebody wrote. here is a similar one from Chrono24:

the date window is black with white numbers ----- your seller's watch has this color scheme flipped
the inner side of the date window does have minutes markings & this watch on Chrono24 says year of manuf = 1995.
hands look OK on your seller's watch
can't tell for sure but the bezel on your seller's watch appears to be steel & not gold
notice there's no Telemetre scale on the Chrono24 watch.
the crown appears to be screw down ------ is that the case for your seller's watch?











A couple of good examples of case-back.
your seller's watch has a heavily faded caseback -- not a good sign. Maybe heavily over-polished? all the writing has disappeared.
And, I dont even see the old style Zenith logo.



















I would pass on that particular watch --- too many warning signs.....


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I would agree - too many warning signs. The first thing that is certain is that the case back is rather overpolished. The second thing is that the bracelet is gone - the Refs. 02.####.### should be on steel bracelets, not straps (otherwise it would be 01.####.###). White date windows on black dials are not unknown for Zeniths but the Rainbow series tended to have matching colours throughout (even for the Mango models). I would pass.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Acme

Altering Matter said:


> Hi to all the Zenith enthusiasts in this thread. I have found a Zenith El Primero Rainbow for sale with no papers and box which by the looks of it should be the reference 02.0360.400. However, the case back states the ref 53.0360.400 which would indicate a gold bezel. Other things I have found to be peculiar were the calender window being white on the black dial as well as having seconds marker on the inner side of the date window which I have only seen on later models. Also the Tachymetre bezel is not coloured in black and rather pressed into the metal which I also have seen on only a few models. The dial does not have a telemetre indicator. Would any of these factors put you off a buy at a reasonable price or should I rely on the overall condition of the watch (which seems good) and the calibre?


My observations on this one:

Seems to be an early production ref. 02.0360.400.

I can't read the full model number on the pictures. The early Rainbows have very faint markings, easily polished away. If it is indeed marked 53.0360.400 that means the case back is an incorrect replacement. Would mean NO GO for me.
White date ring is normal for early Rainbows regardless of dial color.
Dial matches that of 02.0460.400, can be original or service dial (see below!). Zenith was not consistent in model transitions.
Tachymeter is is correct for the model, but paint in engravings is gone, probably due to polishing/cleaning.
Inner Telemeter ring should come with this dial version, so it is most likely a service dial after all.
Bracelet is missing. Can be obtained from 'Bay, but not cheap. Not the best Zenith bracelet out there, for daily use I wouldn't invest in it. Collectors value is another matter.

All in all I think Franken is a strong word, but price should reflect these shortcomings.

Regards
Acme


----------



## Altering Matter

Acme said:


> My observations on this one:
> 
> Seems to be an early production ref. 02.0360.400.
> 
> I can't read the full model number on the pictures. The early Rainbows have very faint markings, easily polished away. If it is indeed marked 53.0360.400 that means the case back is an incorrect replacement. Would mean NO GO for me.
> White date ring is normal for early Rainbows regardless of dial color.
> Dial matches that of 02.0460.400, can be original or service dial (see below!). Zenith was not consistent in model transitions.
> Tachymeter is is correct for the model, but paint in engravings is gone, probably due to polishing/cleaning.
> Inner Telemeter ring should come with this dial version, so it is most likely a service dial after all.
> Bracelet is missing. Can be obtained from 'Bay, but not cheap. Not the best Zenith bracelet out there, for daily use I wouldn't invest in it. Collectors value is another matter.
> 
> All in all I think Franken is a strong word, but price should reflect these shortcomings.
> 
> Regards
> Acme


Hi Acme,
Thanks for the reply. The watch is roughly 1‘500 USD. Would that be a price reflecting all the shortcomings in your opinion?

Best regards, AM


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Altering Matter said:


> Hi Acme,
> Thanks for the reply. The watch is roughly 1‘500 USD. Would that be a price reflecting all the shortcomings in your opinion?
> 
> Best regards, AM


Let's see what Acme says. As for me, it would bug me no end. Yes, you will get an EP Rainbow cheaper than you might but every time you look at it, you may well be reminded of the fact that it is substandard. Over time, when looking at it repeatedly, you no longer see the money you saved, you see the compromises you had to make. Maybe you see it different, in which case by all means, get the watch. But for me, it would also be a no go - at least as long as there are better specimens to be had.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Acme

Altering Matter said:


> Hi Acme,
> Thanks for the reply. The watch is roughly 1‘500 USD. Would that be a price reflecting all the shortcomings in your opinion?
> 
> Best regards, AM


Hi AM,

You are welcome 

As stated before we don't do valuations here, so the price is up to you to decide. (Guideline: look up a perfect example, and try to add up the missing parts. NOS usually turns out to be a better buy than a cheapo).

Hartmut's opinion is a collectors' way of thinking, but we are all different.

I personally love to wear my watches, and give them the occasional wrist time. That's why I don't buy NOS anymore. My NOS pieces are seldom worn, because I don't feel good when I accidentally bump them into something now and then. So if you want this Rainbow to be your everyday beater, I think it is wise to choose a less-than-perfect example, you still can be very happy with it! For that purpose the original Rainbow bracelet would be a waste of money IMHO.

However If you are looking for a safe-queen, the NOS is the way to go.

It really depends on your preference!

Regards
Acme


----------

